# Royal refurb



## jeebsy

I picked up a bit of a battered old Royal on Thursday after work to do as a bit of a project.

Following this guide I stripped it down (apart from doser as didn't have a long enough screwdriver but it'll be off in the morning). It was so dirty inside. Every possible nook or cranny was full of coffee, some of it looked like it'd been there since the machine was built in 2006. Soaked what I could in puly caff and most of it came out looking at least passable.

View attachment 4802


The wee rubber grip on the doser handle was going to come off soon so just put it out its misery. Might either leave it bare or try to fashion a custom one out of sugru.

View attachment 4799


Ground nicely enough when I tried it but probably needs to burrs too. Also planning to do the sweeper mod, add a camera lens cover. As coffeechap said the motor slipped out really easily once the base was unbolted so it should be easy to strip and paint. The chassis is heavily chipped but think it should be fine once it's back to the bare metal. I'm back up in Glasgow for a fortnight and had planned to use some of that time to paint it myself but going to take it round some body shops in the morning to see if they could do it. Thinking matt white - would really like matt grey with some orange but would take the cost up.

View attachment 4801


View attachment 4800


Getting it apart was probably the easiest bit, hopefully it'll go back together alright!


----------



## GS11

Good work Jeebsy. Look forward to updates and more pics:good:

If you have not already sourced one I have a spare lens hood which Daz gave me that I'm not using.

In the meantime good luck with the build.


----------



## Milanski

Hope you have better luck than me with my first SJ. I took it apart (tho not as throughly as you) to clean and when I plugged it in it was dead :S

Looking forward to seeing the paint job!


----------



## garydyke1

Will you be single dosing?


----------



## jeebsy

GS11 said:


> If you have not already sourced one I have a spare lens hood which Daz gave me that I'm not using.


That be fantastic - do you know if the throat size is the same on the Royal and SJ? Wouldn't want to take it if it didn't fit



Milanski said:


> Hope you have better luck than me with my first SJ. I took it apart (tho not as throughly as you) to clean and when I plugged it in it was dead :S
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the paint job!


Cheers - left as much of the electronics as possible alone as I'm pretty clueless about exactly what goes on inside and didn't want to risk messing it up. The big Mazzers are apparently easier to strip so hopefully less room to mess things up.



garydyke1 said:


> Will you be single dosing?


That's the plan - any tips on other mods required?


----------



## coffeechap

The sj lens hood, fits the inside of the royal


----------



## GS11

coffeechap said:


> The sj lens hood, fits the inside of the royal


That's good news. Drop me a pm with your address jeebsy and I will pop it in the post gratis.

edit includes detachable metal lens ring.


----------



## coffeechap

It work better with the lens ring


----------



## coffeechap

When you do put it back together, attach the motor base plate first it makes it easier.


----------



## Nijntje

All the best mate


----------



## jeebsy

coffeechap said:


> When you do put it back together, attach the motor base plate first it makes it easier.


Attach that the motor then slot the whole thing in?


----------



## jeebsy

£60 for local body shop to strip, prep and paint it. Think between materials and my own time it's probably worth getting them to do it.


----------



## jeebsy

One of the screws holding the PF in in stripping. I'm using the right size/type of screwdriver but it isn't budging. Is there any way to loosen it up a bit?


----------



## jeebsy

Screw's gone. Drill time.


----------



## coffeechap

Just drill the hole out and use a bolt instead with nut on inside of shell, £60 is a really good deal for them to prep it as well, I would go for that as they take a good hour to prep them, oh and yes attach the motor to the bottom plate then slide the whole thing in, much easier


----------



## garydyke1

20g fits in the throat with no trouble wack a plastic tamper on top job done.

The whole Doser needs attention!


----------



## jeebsy

Chassis is totally bare now. Drilled the screw and the head came flying off leaving enough thread to get a grip on with some pliers. Doser disassembled and fully cleaned but the shot counter seems to have suffered a bit of collateral damage. Can't work out what should be flipping it.

Dropping the chassis off to get painted first thing in the morning. Going to see how much they'd charge for a stripe. Sweeper mods and fit a schnozzola on the to do list for the afternoon. Going to get some feet from Machina.


----------



## coffeechap

Will be great to see what it looks like finished


----------



## jeebsy

They said I should have it back for Tuesday morning but that was on the basis it was one colour - hopefully the stripe doesn't delay things.


----------



## jeebsy

Some 'before' shots

View attachment 4817
View attachment 4818
View attachment 4820


----------



## GS11

Looks like chassis will need a bit of prep work before priming and spray. Impressive if your guys can turn it round by tuesday.

Lens hood will go out in tomorrow's post


----------



## jeebsy

Just got a call to say its ready!


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 4848
View attachment 4849
View attachment 4850


Here it is!


----------



## Xpenno

Looks like it's had a hard life so far









Looking forward to seeing its new look!


----------



## jeebsy

Really happy with it/


----------



## coffeechap

I like that this is a one off, nice choice of colours


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 4854
View attachment 4855


Doser/badge etc back on


----------



## GS11

Good to see you got it back quickly from body shop. Your Lens hood is on its way but may take a bit of time with Christmas post.


----------



## jeebsy

GS11 said:


> Good to see you got it back quickly from body shop. Your Lens hood is on its way but may take a bit of time with Christmas post.


Can't believe how quickly they turned it around. Lens hood is really appreciated, thanks - won't be fully reassembling the machine til after new year anyway as I'm in Glasgow and the insides are still in London.


----------



## glevum

The best paint job i have seen on a grinder, love it.


----------



## michaelg

Love the paint job too!


----------



## Daren

Pimp my Mazzer - I like it!


----------



## marcuswar

That paint job makes it look like the Dodge Viper of the Grinder world... looks gorgeous









What sort of paint did they use.. powder coat, enamel, spray paint ?


----------



## jeebsy

Arrived home off the overnight Megabus at 8am this morning and got straight to work....was concerned getting it back together would be the hard part but coffechap gave me some tips and only have one screw and a couple of washers left over which is decent going. Was concerned about earthing it properly but after a tentative touch of the case while it was running it appears fine. Took a good few shots to dial in and it'll take me a while to get to grips with the adjustment but should be fun.

View attachment 4872


Who's yer daddy....

View attachment 4873
View attachment 4874
View attachment 4875
View attachment 4876


Have done the tape mods to the sweeper and stuck a rather inelegant cup in the doser to stop any grinds accumulating in the middle.

Big thanks to Agmors coachworks for the paintjob, coffeechap for being on call in Italy to answer all my stupid questions about how I get it apart/back together and GS11 for the lens hood.


----------



## jeebsy

May

View attachment 4878


September:

View attachment 4879


January:

View attachment 4880


House is covered in decaying coffee grinds, stray beans, unpacked clothes etc so going to be a very caffeinated day getting everything back to normal.


----------



## GS11

Well done Jeebsy you got the Mazzer refurbed very quickly.

Looking good and am sure a great partner with the Brewtus:good:


----------



## tictok

Great stuff - nice paint job!

Can I be cheeky and ask approximately how much the paint job cost? Did they do the final prep before priming?

I've got something I plan to get done.. wondering wether I need to do it myself or if I can afford a pro job like yours!


----------



## Neill

That looks incredible. Good job.


----------



## Charliej

Does the stripe make it grind faster ?







Nice job indeed Jeebsy, so what's the April/May upgrade going to be in order to keep up with your last years schedule?


----------



## c_squared

Looks amazing jeebsy!


----------



## CallumT

Jeebsy, Royal looks amazing good job on it.

Been meaning to hit you up a message, so ill do it in a sec as I might have a Kg offering for you.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Looks awesome Jeebsy.

Fantastic paint job too, reminds me of the colour scheme of Walt Jr's car from Breaking Bad.

That's some seriously dark grinder!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Great job. You're worse than me for upgraditis though, Where is the Oscar now?


----------



## coffeechap

I would be proud of that myself, great refurb dude like it a lot....


----------



## jeebsy

Cheers everyone!

Sold the Oscar just before Christmas, Mignon should be off this week. Don't plan on upgrading for a while, going to stick with this and see how to goes. Can't really blame the equipment any more so need to get everything down and consistent.


----------



## garydyke1

Looks brilliant. Hows the doser mods going?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Hats off to you jeebsy ,splendid looking grinder .


----------



## jeebsy

Retention is minimal but getting the occasional dead spot in the same place so need to have a look at distribution. The beans i'm using are getting on a bit (3 weeks after roast maybe) but feel compelled to finish them.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Coming out nice and fluffy and clump free? Depending on the bean I've had 3 weeks or more beans that have been fine .


----------



## Xpenno

Looks awesome man. I settled on the Elvinator for distribution in the end. Works well in my experience. I tried the schnozzola and it just didn't do it for me.

More info here if interested

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?13535-My-Mazzer-Royal-Mods

Cheers

Spence


----------



## jeebsy

Really nice fluffy pile, very voluminous. Think maybe it's just a bit of a learning curve having a doser for the first time. Not sure why I was so against them previously!


----------



## Xpenno

I posted previously but it might have gone for moderation as I posted a link.

The grinder looks awesome, really like the colours you went for.

With regards to distribution I decided to go for the elvinator (see my previous post in the grinder section for more info) which is a nice mod that creates a nice pile in the middle of the basket. Worth a look if you are interested.

Cheers

Spence


----------



## jeebsy

I've got a schnozzermatic or whatever it's called in there which seems to direct most of the grinds in the basket - very little mess so far. I think they're just ever so slightly off centre but will double check this theory in the morning. The Elvinator looked a bit complicated to get installed - did you get it in trouble free?


----------



## Xpenno

jeebsy said:


> I've got a schnozzermatic or whatever it's called in there which seems to direct most of the grinds in the basket - very little mess so far. I think they're just ever so slightly off centre but will double check this theory in the morning. The Elvinator looked a bit complicated to get installed - did you get it in trouble free?


Yes it was pretty easy, I just used a couple of small pieces of tape to hold it in place while I screwed on the base of the dosing chamber.


----------



## jeebsy

I was going to leave the flap on the switch at the doser on as it looked like it would break up any clumps when the grinds hit it on the way out - is it best out of the way?


----------



## garydyke1

More to get dirty isnt it?


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> getting the occasional dead spot in the same place so need to have a look at distribution. .


Hows the thwacking technique? Got the single finger action down yet?


----------



## jeebsy

Still very much a thacking amateur. Shots are getting better now but might do a vid at the weekend


----------



## Milanski

Just caught up with this thread...

Great job on the grinder Jeebs









The go faster stripe is a nice touch. Top marks!


----------



## iroko

Great job and cool paint work.


----------



## Xpenno

garydyke1 said:


> Hows the thwacking technique? Got the single finger action down yet?


You're such a show-off Gary!


----------



## jeebsy

Xpenno said:


> You're such a show-off Gary!


Sounds like we need to see a vid!


----------



## Xpenno

jeebsy said:


> Sounds like we need to see a vid!


Unfortunately I've seen it in person and it is indeed a beautiful thing! My thwaker is stiffer than Gary's, well that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## garydyke1

sssshhhhh those are private moments


----------



## coffeechap

not any more gary, nice to hear you have a fluid thwacking style...


----------



## coffeechap

wait till i get the anfim doser on the robur


----------



## garydyke1

That would be next level thwacking


----------



## Xpenno

Anfim now you're talking!


----------



## coffeechap

picked up a stupid cheap anfim lusso in ba state but doser is sweet so time to work out how it is going to fit!!!


----------



## Xpenno

coffeechap said:


> picked up a stupid cheap anfim lusso in ba state but doser is sweet so time to work out how it is going to fit!!!


If you had a thread about your grinder projects I would subscribe to it









Sounds cool.


----------



## coffeechap

Once i figure it out i will chuck up a thread, we should have a specific go to mods section as an easy referrence point for others..


----------



## jeebsy

http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/maplin-equipment-wire-32-02mm-green-priced-per-metre-xr35q

Would this do for jumping the switches? Guy in maplin this morning was useless.


----------



## jeebsy

Doser switches and hopper safety switch removed. I thought it was fine to use with them but it's much nicer without.

Grind speed is a bit disappointing, almost 15 second for 18g. Was expecting sub 10. Does this indicate the burrs are past their best? They were really quite smooth when I cleaned the machine.


----------



## garydyke1

You sure you didnt pick up a Super Jolly in error.


----------



## garydyke1

It should be around 8 seconds single dosing (this will depend on your solution for the weight /item on top of beans as the popcorning effect adds time). A full hopper and im sure you'd be looking at sub 6 seconds for 18g


----------



## jeebsy

Used a tamper on top of the throat. Could have overestimated the time a bit. Hard to judge when to stop when single dosing as if a stray bit of beans is being knocked about I don't consider it done. Will time again in the morning.


----------



## coffeechap

will sort you out with those burrs dude, mine is running at around 5 seconds for 18 gram


----------



## jeebsy




----------



## jeebsy

coffeechap said:


> will sort you out with those burrs dude, mine is running at around 5 seconds for 18 gram


I'll definitely take them off you, could you post them if you're not through any time soon?


----------



## coffeechap

Yes will dig them out might be through this weekend


----------



## jeebsy

Cool, let me know. Think it's running slow based on the vid?


----------



## garydyke1

That was 7-8 seconds which is about right for single dosing IMO


----------



## jeebsy

Suppose timing it from the last substantive bit of grind coming through makes more sense than the final wee bit of bean stops jumping about.


----------



## garydyke1

Really crappy sketch







, hopefully you know what I'm on about


----------



## Xpenno

I had this problem with mine. I read a post about burrs or the mechanisms that keep them in place not being 100% within tolerances. I started having issues when I first took the top burrs out of my royal to clean and I must have put them back in a different way around. The grind was much slower.

I read a post of burr/grinder tolerances compared to the sizes that we are grinding to for espresso and that got me thinking... There are 4 positions that the top Burr can fit into the grinder. The way I got it into the best position was to put the top burr in each of these 4 positions, find the zero point and make a note of the sound. I found that some positions the contact (chirping noise) sounded thinner and in some it sounded fuller. I then confirmed this by gently pushing on the grinder collar in a top, bottom, left, right pattern and noting how that affected the sound. I ended up leaving the burrs in the position that sounded fullest at zero point and that didn't stop chirping when pushing in any direction on the collar. This speeded up my grind a lot!

It may of course be luck and voodoo that made it work but I thought I'd share in case it helps.

One other thing I noted was that when I turned on my grinder with no beans in that I could see that the burrs didn't line up 100%. I stripped out the top and bottom, gave them a good clean and there is some adjust-ability when re-installing them. The only way I could align them was by eye so I turned the machine on and looked into the gind mech, it's hard to put into words but you could clearly see that the burrs were not directly inline due to a sort of wave effect created when the bottom burr spinning. In the end I centred the top burr best I could and adjusted the bottom burr by loosening the screws and wiggling it into a different position, tightening the screws and testing again. There is now no wave pattern and you can see that they're inline.

Sorry if this isn't clear, I can try and better explain if it's incomprehensible.

Cheers

Spence


----------



## Xpenno

garydyke1 said:


> Really crappy sketch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , hopefully you know what I'm on about


I made this and I couldn't get it work work no matter what I did. Everything fit perfectly but the problem you get is that when you dose the beans end up higher than the centre bolt. When you put the weight on it traps beans inside and the weight doesn't descend with the beans. I tried many variations, materials etc. It just didn't work.

I used a metal tamp and a small roll of sellotape, I then stuck the sellotape roll to the base of the tamper and covered in aluminium tape. The thing fit perfectly over the centre column and went right up to the grinder walls, with no beans in the tamp stuck out and allowed the whole thing to rest on the throat lip. Looked perfect it just didn't work. I also found that the deeper the sellotape roll was i.e. how far towards the bottom burrs it went the more beans didn't find their way into the burrs at all









I thought about how this could work and came up with an idea but don't know yet how to execute it.

Cheers

Spence


----------



## garydyke1

I made one for my mini-e which actually worked perfectly, however that was different sized throat. The actual weight on top was minimal (circa 50g) and slotted inside a custom plastic tube from a shampoo bottle. Now if I can find a picture somewhere Ill remember just how I did it!

EDIT - I remember now. It was the lid of a tube of bercoca (effervescent vitamin tablets) attached to a champagne cork-cage (like a parachute) !!! all sitting inside a thin bottle which fitted the exact width of the throat - so plastic on plastic slides down perfectly


----------



## garydyke1

Xpenno said:


> I had this problem with mine. I read a post about burrs or the mechanisms that keep them in place not being 100% within tolerances. I started having issues when I first took the top burrs out of my royal to clean and I must have put them back in a different way around. The grind was much slower.
> 
> I read a post of burr/grinder tolerances compared to the sizes that we are grinding to for espresso and that got me thinking... There are 4 positions that the top Burr can fit into the grinder. The way I got it into the best position was to put the top burr in each of these 4 positions, find the zero point and make a note of the sound. I found that some positions the contact (chirping noise) sounded thinner and in some it sounded fuller. I then confirmed this by gently pushing on the grinder collar in a top, bottom, left, right pattern and noting how that affected the sound. I ended up leaving the burrs in the position that sounded fullest at zero point and that didn't stop chirping when pushing in any direction on the collar. This speeded up my grind a lot!
> 
> It may of course be luck and voodoo that made it work but I thought I'd share in case it helps.
> 
> One other thing I noted was that when I turned on my grinder with no beans in that I could see that the burrs didn't line up 100%. I stripped out the top and bottom, gave them a good clean and there is some adjust-ability when re-installing them. The only way I could align them was by eye so I turned the machine on and looked into the gind mech, it's hard to put into words but you could clearly see that the burrs were not directly inline due to a sort of wave effect created when the bottom burr spinning. In the end I centred the top burr best I could and adjusted the bottom burr by loosening the screws and wiggling it into a different position, tightening the screws and testing again. There is now no wave pattern and you can see that they're inline.
> 
> Sorry if this isn't clear, I can try and better explain if it's incomprehensible.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Spence


I think the burrs will wear-in over time at a particular position (say clockwise 1,2,3,4) , if you then move that position around (clockwise 3,4,1,2) you get some bigger gaps between the two burrs when zero is then re found - and the 'new' zero will sound sharper.

I was always careful to return the burr carrier to its original position however thats not to say the person who sold it to me when they cleaned it out had messed up years of it sitting in the same position ?!


----------



## Xpenno

garydyke1 said:


> I made one for my mini-e which actually worked perfectly, however that was different sized throat. The actual weight on top was minimal (circa 50g) and slotted inside a custom plastic tube from a shampoo bottle. Now if I can find a picture somewhere Ill remember just how I did it!
> 
> EDIT - I remember now. It was the lid of a tube of bercoca (effervescent vitamin tablets) attached to a champagne cork-cage (like a parachute) !!! all sitting inside a thin bottle which fitted the exact width of the throat - so plastic on plastic slides down perfectly


Funnily enough my new method included berocca also







My idea was to fit the tube over the centre bolt and column so that it was raised above the beans and then the weight had a smooth surface to slide down. This doesn't work well though as once the tube is installed the beans come up higher than the throat lip and you are back to square one. I was going to try and find something that fitted around the inside of the throat to make the upper cavity the same diameter as the top of the lower cavity so that the weight has a uniform wall to slide down there as well. I didn't get any further than that. I did think about using the plastic base from the hopper but that doesn't go all the way down to meet the lip and I couldn't get separate the hopper from the base either









Sounds like we need a Macgyver session to see what we can come up with, my Alchemy beans turned up earlier in the week so if you're around one evening or over the weekend then maybe we can combine the two?

Spence


----------



## garydyke1

Sounds perfect opportunity. Ive noticed the newer tube of berocca dont have the donut / ring lids anymore : (

....Not that this would fit in the Royal anyway.


----------



## Charliej

You could always get some acrylic tube or a length of silicone hose off ebay that fits inside the throat and covers exactly what you need and then with say some Sugru you could make a friction fit with it so it would pop out for easy cleaning. Plus with the tube or hose you can chose,within reason, the inside and outside diameters to fit your chosen weight, I have a 100g calibration weight from an old pair of scales I keep meaning to try this with on my RR55.


----------



## Xpenno

I've ordered a couple of lengths of acrylic tube from eBay with different internal diameters. I doubt it'll make it here before the weekend but it will hopefully do the job of de-lipping the throat...


----------



## coffeechap

i like seeing these small developments on the mazzers...


----------



## jeebsy

Let me know how you get on Xpenno, be interesting to see if you can do anything to improve it a bit.


----------



## Xpenno

I'm thinking trim a berocca tube down to size so that you can fit around 22g of beans in the throat without them reaching the top of the tube. Fit the tube over the central nut. I have a roll of PTFE tape that fits perfectly over the berocca tube and is the same width of the opening at the top of the lip in the throat. I was thinking of trimming the bottom face of PTFE spindle to fit the size of the narrowest section of the throat and leave the top as a stopper. Remove the tape from the spindle and fill the gap with some kind of weighty material. It may need more weight on top of the thing to make it work but I'll work that out as and when.

Here are a couple of pics of the raw materials I have at home at the mo.


----------



## Xpenno

coffeechap said:


> i like seeing these small developments on the mazzers...


I love thinking up ideas and trying them out I just wish that I knew how to get them done proper!


----------



## coffeechap

come up with the improvement and lets try and get them done properly


----------



## Xpenno

Sounds good to me!


----------



## coffeechap

seriously think that the combind thought of folk on here can bring together some great improvements on these grinders, all for the greater benefit of those that elect to take the titan route


----------



## Xpenno

Agreed. Much has been done already but there is always room for improvement.


----------



## Xpenno

Just for reference here is the post I read on burr tolerances, it explains it much better than I ever could









http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/burrs-carriers-micrometers-math-or-why-some-grinders-s-ck-t7358.html


----------



## jeebsy

Consistent donut extractions today. Tried NSEW to level the bed but still getting the dead spot in the middle.

Only got the bolts to get the lower burr carrier out today so did gave the chamber a clean out this morning and had another butchers are the burrs. They're well smooth, definitely need changed.


----------



## garydyke1

Are you using a flat bottom tamper? ]

Are you distributing the coffee into a mound? ( or flat |


----------



## jeebsy

Flat tamper yeah. It's coming out the doser fairly central in a mound then i'm levelling it out. You need a convex base to tamp the mound straight up don't you?


----------



## GS11

jeebsy said:


> Consistent donut extractions today. Tried NSEW to level the bed but still getting the dead spot in the middle.
> 
> Only got the bolts to get the lower burr carrier out today so did gave the chamber a clean out this morning and had another butchers are the burrs. They're well smooth, definitely need changed.


Are they titanium burrs in the royal?


----------



## jeebsy

Think so as they're the the gold colour but they've definitely seen better days.


----------



## garydyke1

flat tampers are prone to donut extractions if youre a touch too coarse on the grind. Tighten up 2mm


----------



## jeebsy

Will do - level the bed or just tamp straight away?


----------



## garydyke1

Try both , noting effect of what shot looks like, impact on output versus time, and, more importantly on taste


----------



## Charliej

Just a thought for those of you puzzling over making a weight for mazzer throats. Whilst looking through a parts suppliers online catalogue last night I noticed some stainless steel flanged pipe fittings.

These were only in small sizes, but if you could get something appropriately sized and then fix a length of pipe to it you could then blank one end of the pipe off and fill it with something to weight it and then blank the other end off. This when assembled should give you a weight with the hole in the flange providing clearance over the bolt.


----------



## Xpenno

Charliej said:


> Just a thought for those of you puzzling over making a weight for mazzer throats. Whilst looking through a parts suppliers online catalogue last night I noticed some stainless steel flanged pipe fittings.
> 
> These were only in small sizes, but if you could get something appropriately sized and then fix a length of pipe to it you could then blank one end of the pipe off and fill it with something to weight it and then blank the other end off. This when assembled should give you a weight with the hole in the flange providing clearance over the bolt.


I've sketched up some designs in autocad and I'm going to see if I can abuse the new 3d printer at work. I've sketched quite a few different designs for both modifying the throat and for the weight itself. I'll let you guys know how I get on. If the one at work will not do then I might pay for the prototypes to be printed or to try to make them out of something else.

Jeebsy, did you manage to fix your doughnuts?

Spence


----------



## jeebsy

Stirring the grinds sorted it but i'm loathe to do that long term as one of the motivations of moving to a doser was less faffing about. Had a reasonably good shot levelling the bed using the stockfleth method but not going to worry about it too much more until the burrs are replaced.


----------



## Xpenno

jeebsy said:


> Stirring the grinds sorted it but i'm loathe to do that long term as one of the motivations of moving to a doser was less faffing about. Had a reasonably good shot levelling the bed using the stockfleth method but not going to worry about it too much more until the burrs are replaced.


Yeah that would be a faff if you had to do it every time. Agreed that it's probably best to wait for the new burrs, I imagine that will change things up quite a bit!

Maybe the schnozzola is dumping more coffee in the centre and it's causing the ring of doom. When I was having similar issues I found some info about creating a bit of a scoop in the puck before tamping, this forces the grinds tighter against the side of the basket and stops the water flowing down the edge of the puck. It didn't fix it for me as I'm not using a flat tamper, could help you though with minimal messing.

Spence


----------



## jeebsy

Do you use a convex tamper? I reckon the coffee is being dumped too centrally and that's what's causing it- too dense in the middle. Will try the scoop thing, cheers.


----------



## garydyke1

You're not thwacking rapidly enough . Also redo the scnozzola with a larger exit hole ( 5mm wider ) job done !


----------



## coffeechap

Yeh speed thwack that royal man


----------



## jeebsy

garydyke1 said:


> You're not thwacking rapidly enough . Also redo the scnozzola with a larger exit hole ( 5mm wider ) job done !


Will do that tonight


----------



## garydyke1

I played with 4-5 different sized exit holes until I found the right balance


----------



## lookseehear

My Royal is ready for painting and I've bought the paint - I sort of like the look of the bare aluminium but it has been like this for about 6 months now!










Considering the time and money spent I probably should have just gone to a body shop but if the result is good I won't mind too much. I'm going to go for a stripe as well - hope you don't mind Jeebsy (the colour is different though).


----------



## jeebsy

I got the idea from these guys so can't claim the stripe as an original idea - fire away! What colours are you going for?


----------

